# Havanese Rescue Auction



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

For anyone who missed the other thread on the HRI auction please check out the great items up for bids. All proceeds go to Havanese Rescue.... the auction ends soon

http://havauction2010.homestead.com/index.html

Thank you


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Did I miss it? The link is to a website for building websites.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

jacqui said:


> Did I miss it? The link is to a website for building websites.


Try again, I got on fine!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No, you didn't miss the auction. I just checked and it went through. Please try again


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Got it but I had to paste the address into my browser.

Thanks!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Auction ends on Saturday, Nov. 6. Just 2 days away.......

Please check out the great items........some are one of a kind....


----------

